# Twiggs Hunting Club



## Mike Cuellar (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking for responsible dedicated members. There is 1180 acres with plenty of wild life. There are deer, bear, hogs, turkey with access roads throughout the property..... no need to travel out west its all here in your backyard. Give me a call to set up a time to show you the property. (478)960-7335 Mike.


----------



## gtjackson (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you provide us with a little more information? How many members, cost, and is there a campsite available for those of us with campers?


----------



## Mike Cuellar (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes there is primitive campsite cost is 700 per member and 18 members total


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 14, 2015)

Where at in Twiggs?


----------



## blacksheep (Apr 1, 2015)

Location ?


----------



## ckothe12 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Openings?*

If still have openings-plz call 478-714-4199


----------



## Double8s (Sep 14, 2015)

*What County is Twiggs hunting club in*

What County?


----------



## leo.hunting (Sep 30, 2015)

Please call me 6785485012


----------



## Lineslider (Dec 23, 2015)

IF you will have openings for the 2016/2017 season my friend and I are looking for a lease to join.


----------

